# Windows error message generator



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2013)

Create your own Windows message alerts

http://atom.smasher.org/error/?icon...
Please+feed+it&b1=Ignor&b2=OK&b3=Close+Down


----------



## That Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

I love it.  Wonder if I can use it on the network at the office???


----------

